# is it normal for the filter to randomly make sounds...



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

so about 3 months in my filter sometimes makes a sound as if a pebble is stuck in there

last time this happened i checked and nothing was in there

it comes n goes
but the fact is, it definately sounds like something is in there but there isnt, maybe the spinning part is bent? ill check inside next time i do a water change but its so obvious that i turn my head to look at my tank and all seems well, i check the filter visually without stopping ita nd it looks fine to with the water flow n such

ill hear it maybe 2-3 times on a day if at all..i dont see how it is possible at all for a pebble to even be in there, the filter is weak and far from the gravel its half way into the tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Like you said, check the impellar the next time you clean it - maybe a blade is bent.

Could also be air bubbles. Sometimes mine makes a weird gurgling sound if air randomly gets into it.


----------



## rw5579 (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a wierd sound too that I thought was my filter, ended up being a heater making a clicking noise, aggravating to the point were I replaced the heater


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with Holly - air bubbles could be causing your filter to cavitate. To prevent cavitation, I've always opened the flow limiter so I get max flow to purge the inlet line of any air, then backed off on the limiter until I could just barely hear cavitation, and leave the limiter a little more open then the cavitation point. Also, my AC50 used to "buzz" as in the impeller would rattle around in its housing right after I cleaned the filter. When it gummed up a little bit with bacteria and mulm, the buzzing went away.

Check your heater, and check your livestock too. My pleco likes making noises at night, as do my African Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

air bubbles, hm didnt think of that

i have some leaves stuck on the strainer is that a problem? im to lazy to care about taking them off but i dont know how they even got there lol


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Meh - I've got random leaves stuck to the intake of my filter too. I just take them off when I clean the tank each week (or sooner if they are starting to affect the flow of the water.)
*
Gizmo:* WHAT sounds does a pleco make? I've never heard of them making sounds! (My ADF's don't sing anymore.... or at least, I can't hear them in the bigger tank...)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

holly12 said:


> WHAT sounds does a pleco make?


He clicks on the glass. Don't ask me how he does it. He also has a tendency to splash when he gets near the surface. Freaks me out cause I think the tank or canister are leaking.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Weeeiiirrrd! Mine never clicked on the glass..... guess yours is trying to get your attention? Lol.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

so im 150% sure its a snail
i hear it so often now and i can tell the sound it makes does resemble a snail shel being attacked by a object lol

one reason i know is becuz i noticed a lot of snails missing >.> i have been feeding less as well so they die!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Oh, are you thinking that a snail died and a shell got sucked into the filter? That's a good idea - especially if the shell is small enough! Try opening it up and checking it out.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

im beyond certain that its snails because there is nothing else that could be making that noise

i also see snails constatly crawling on the tube but never saw one go in lol

but they are definately small enough

i noticed sometimes the grinding noise is real loud (big snail)
and not that loud (small snail) lol
\
im kinda scared to look but im cleaning the tank soon i guess ill check


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

When you clean the tank next, just pop the filter motor out, slide the impeller and magnet out, check for wear and tear, and if there aren't any major scratches or rough spots then just scrub out the impeller housing and the impeller and magnet themselves with a tube brush or some such.


----------

